# Is there anywhere wild left in america?



## The Hiker

All I see in this godforsaken country is cities, farms and institutions of planet destruction. But maybe I'm wrong, are there any large areas of unruined nature anywhere in the lower 48? Finding a place to live in nature is becoming a forgotten fantasy and it breaks my heart and spirit even more.


----------



## ClashCityRkr

I'd argue that much of the flyover states and a large portion of the midwest contain areas that are largely undeveloped. Places like Utah, Montana, Wyoming, Arkansas, Nebraska, the Dakotas, and even Nevada contain ample space sparsely populated and far from urban congestion. Granted, this is only from what I've heard. I'll let you know over the summer.


----------



## The Hiker

ClashCityRkr said:


> I'd argue that much of the flyover states and a large portion of the midwest contain areas that are largely undeveloped. Places like Utah, Montana, Wyoming, Arkansas, Nebraska, the Dakotas, and even Nevada contain ample space sparsely populated and far from urban congestion. Granted, this is only from what I've heard. I'll let you know over the summer.


Thanks I'll do some research on those areas, I've looked at the southeast of oregon and getting into nevada, that looks promising


----------



## ClashCityRkr

It's worth keeping in mind that, in a country such as this, places that remain largely undeveloped probably remain that way for reason, whether it be inhospitable environments or a significant lack of resources necessary to sustain life. Whatever your goal, and wherever your venture, be sure to do ample research before setting out regardless.


----------



## noothgrush

Northern Maine, Northern New York. A lot of Wyoming and Montana. Plenty of Oregon. Tons of Texas. It depends on what you are looking for environment-wise. Do you like the desert of the forest? A lot of this land is public property, you can camp. America is wild dude. You just gotta know where to look.


----------



## noothgrush

And yeah do your research. Lots of books and videos on wilderness survival in different climates. I still spend countless hours reading watching and practicing. Its literally the most useful knowledge your ever going to obtain.


----------



## Deleted member 23824

If you find such a place - don’t go there, you’ll spoil it.


----------



## The Hiker

ibuzzard said:


> If you find such a place - don’t go there, you’ll spoil it.


That doesn't make sense, I wouldn't bring industry and chainsaws and shit, and I don't litter


----------



## Deleted member 20683

there is plenty of space, but youre right its being destroyed which is horrifying, and it's always been real difficult to live there by yourself- why early humans formed tribes. those same tribes now still being forced off their last scraps of territory for destructive and toxic resource extraction - i agree with you it is extremely heartbreaking to see the colonial infection (nearly) everywhere you look. i hope you can make it work though. i highly recommend checking out the winter count gathering in az if at all possible, if youre on the road rn.


----------



## The Hiker

oak moth said:


> there is plenty of space, but youre right its being destroyed which is horrifying, and it's always been real difficult to live there by yourself- why early humans formed tribes. those same tribes now still being forced off their last scraps of territory for destructive and toxic resource extraction - i agree with you it is extremely heartbreaking to see the colonial infection (nearly) everywhere you look. i hope you can make it work though. i highly recommend checking out the winter count gathering in az if at all possible, if youre on the road rn.


Im not on the road right now but I'll check it out, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 23824

feral wanderer said:


> That doesn't make sense, I wouldn't bring industry and chainsaws and shit, and I don't litter


 It’s a joke - a bad one, I’ll admit . . .


----------



## The Hiker

ibuzzard said:


> It’s a joke - a bad one, I’ll admit . . .


Oh, sorry I get it. I'm not that good at jokes (or people in general, part of why I want to escape)


----------



## roughdraft

if you already stay out west, yr profile says Pullman, most of the above has covered a ton of true places west of the Mississippi. but for a general guide you may want to look up National Forests especially "Wilderness Areas". this covers a fair amount of land out west including in Washington/Idaho but yr also looking at Michigan, the Carolinas, West Virginia, New Hampshire and many other states

now granted they've all got established trails (some more well maintained than others) so not the purest pure wilderness but really amazing places to escape, easy to get yrself started on exposure and myself/others have definitely foraged altho im a bit rusty on the law something i wanted to mention.

thinkin this will help to cure what ails you.


----------



## MetalBryan

I've given this some thought and I'd be curious for some feedback. I'll use Kansas to illustrate my point. 

In the US, too far east and you get into a close network of cities. Too far west and you'll end up in the desert. Too far north or south and you'll have to jump around seasonally. Kansas is flat and that's important because it allows you to cycle over longer distances. if you're willing to bike camp, you can put yourself further away from civilization.

Pick your spot, or spots on the map. Clumps of forest and lakes or some state parks. Choosing Kansas as a recreational destination for camping isn't high on anyone's list. It's something you do because a) you live there are don't want to leave the blessed state or b) you're passing through and are forced to stop. You're going to meet less people there than places known for their magnificent vistas. 

If you need to move around, there's farmland too big to cover with surveillance. If you want to stay still, pick a larger city for day labor. Stock up on supplies and hit the road on your bike. With just a day, including stops for rest, you can get pretty far away from cities and towns... probably find a nice state park or even wooded area on the previously mentioned farmland. Hillsdale State Park is a 50 mile bike ride from downtown Kansas City, for example. I've been out there - never tried to live there, but it's awfully nice and you can see the stars pretty well. There's a lot of unfriendly patches along the generic google maps cycling route, but also a lot of bike trails in that area. Research would make the journey better. I like the metropolis areas, so that's a spot I think of when I dream of a plan like yours.

Good luck!


----------



## warlo

I've been around and the US surprised me in that regard. lots and huge national parks, reserves, etc. its true that sometimes you hit a cluster of cities and it seems like its all civilized (like from san francisco to san diego trhu the coast). but for what i experienced, the southern states are pretty much wild, maybe because its desert, but then california, oregon and my guess is also Washington state are full of wilderness. probably people walked there before, but feels pretty wild.


----------



## CelticWanderer

i think northwest arkansas, around jasper and such still has a lot of wild land ready and waiting for a homesteader. Mountain folk aint as scary as people think and despite the huge ammount of space between peoples homes there was still a strong community. One of the coolest places ive been. Theres just so many damn rocks out there, almost every one does french intensive gardening in built beds and there aint much to offer grazing animals. Winters can be brutal too.. but man the air out there is electric with energy, natural springs all over, and copper beech forests in the fall rival the aspens in colorado. Hope you can find a slice of land somewhere!


----------



## Coywolf

Man, where do I start? 70% or more of Nevada is public land. Careful around southeast Oregon, as @ClashCityRkr stated, these areas are uninhabited for a reason. however, resources are abundant if you know how to obtain them. Ive spent some time with wilderness survival around Hart Mountain.

Most of Utah has many places to do the same. Colorado is getting way too much tourism, minus the western part of the state. Arizona has so many places to disappear its ridiculous, same with NM.

Just do some research, find a big ass open spot on google maps, lol.

I'm considering doing this same thing for a while, however, the fact that they are going to cut my food stamps is very disheartening.


----------



## Coywolf

Also, I feel this is a good time to reintroduce an article I wrote a couple years back, if you are interested in keeping these places wild:

Public Lands and YOU! Why you should give a shit...


----------



## Countrytime Sky

feral wanderer said:


> All I see in this godforsaken country is cities, farms and institutions of planet destruction. But maybe I'm wrong, are there any large areas of unruined nature anywhere in the lower 48? Finding a place to live in nature is becoming a forgotten fantasy and it breaks my heart and spirit even more.


Check out 6 rivers national northern California


----------



## Jake Pemberton

I certainly don't mean to be a dick here, but it seems that half of the questions you ask could be answered with a few minutes of independent research and some basic logic. You have the ability to post here, so you have the ability to conduct research using the rest of the Internet. It's a valuable thing to learn for yourself, thataway you don't have to ask people basic questions.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

There's plenty of wild, remote places in the US. Maine, N MN- Boundary waters, Northern New York, Vermont, Wyoming, Montana, and... Idaho--Head due west to the sun set on HWY 12. Turn left at the Selway.

Then, you've got Alaska! And also The Yukon.

"
Alaska is full of places where a man who wants to vanish might never be found.

There are places out there with enough space for a man to remake himself without anyone bothering him. Places where people fish and hunt to eat. A single moose can feed a person for a year,
rescue professionals later noted the almost impossible task of finding someone in Alaska who doesn't want to be found. It is hard enough, they say, to find those who try to make themselves visible. Alaska is an easy place to go missing"

Alaska is on my radar. I lived there once before and I never should have left.


----------



## The Hiker

Jake Pemberton said:


> I certainly don't mean to be a dick here, but it seems that half of the questions you ask could be answered with a few minutes of independent research and some basic logic. You have the ability to post here, so you have the ability to conduct research using the rest of the Internet. It's a valuable thing to learn for yourself, thataway you don't have to ask people basic questions.


That's true, but part of me posting the question here was less about the information and more about looking for community support


----------



## rando

Not sure if I've got anything new to mention but you've got the bitteroot range in Montana (wild cowboy mountain man country still, undiscovered lakes and creeks and valleys, hundreds of square miles untouched) obviously huge, huge portions of unclaimed land in Alaska. The northern Idaho panhandle leading into Canada is suprisingly vast and incredibly wild, that leaches over into Montana and Washington. There are some parts of the cascades through washington, oregon and california that not man has ever walked. The sierra Nevada mountains still claim hundreds of unmapped valleys containing streams, wildlife and plants nee the man. The swamps of the southeast are vastly uncharted. The great north woods of the northeast remain wild. Of course then there's Canada, which is mostly uninhabited. The only place I can really think of that's so densely populated that the magic is gone is the California coast from San fran to San diego


----------



## Matt Derrick

if you don't mind me throwing in my .02, i think you'd do well in western montana. enough civilization that you won't go crazy (if that's a concern) and wonderful forests and nature in just about every direction. winters are a little harsh though.

might ask @Cornelius Vango about alaska if that's something you're interested in.

i agree that nevada would be a good possibility as well!

hope you find what you're looking for, and even if it's remote as fuck, check in with us every once in a while, okay?


----------



## The Hiker

Matt Derrick said:


> if you don't mind me throwing in my .02, i think you'd do well in western montana. enough civilization that you won't go crazy (if that's a concern) and wonderful forests and nature in just about every direction. winters are a little harsh though.
> 
> might ask @Cornelius Vango about alaska if that's something you're interested in.
> 
> i agree that nevada would be a good possibility as well!
> 
> hope you find what you're looking for, and even if it's remote as fuck, check in with us every once in a while, okay?


Thanks for the advice I'll check that area out, and yeah I'll keep in touch with all yall for sure


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

It should be mentioned that in those wild places there's wildlife that could attack, kill and devour you. Places such as Montana, Idaho, Colorado, Utah, etc. You've got Grizzly, Wolves, Mountain lions, poisonous snakes, etc.
I've heard of hunters in Alaska finding body parts of missing people in Bear dens.


----------



## Countrytime Sky

rando said:


> Not sure if I've got anything new to mention but you've got the bitteroot range in Montana (wild cowboy mountain man country still, undiscovered lakes and creeks and valleys, hundreds of square miles untouched) obviously huge, huge portions of unclaimed land in Alaska. The northern Idaho panhandle leading into Canada is suprisingly vast and incredibly wild, that leaches over into Montana and Washington. There are some parts of the cascades through washington, oregon and california that not man has ever walked. The sierra Nevada mountains still claim hundreds of unmapped valleys containing streams, wildlife and plants nee the man. The swamps of the southeast are vastly uncharted. The great north woods of the northeast remain wild. Of course then there's Canada, which is mostly uninhabited. The only place I can really think of that's so densely populated that the magic is gone is the California coast from San fran to San diego


I bet natives walked there lol just my 2 cents


----------



## Deleted member 24782

feral wanderer said:


> All I see in this godforsaken country is cities, farms and institutions of planet destruction. But maybe I'm wrong, are there any large areas of unruined nature anywhere in the lower 48? Finding a place to live in nature is becoming a forgotten fantasy and it breaks my heart and spirit even more.



Define "live." What lifestyle you looking for? A place to eat, sleep, and shit? Or a place to really truly call home. Theres a lot of land in this country thats still super cheap, I'm talking $100 an acre! But then what? What will you DO with the land? Lay there and contemplate mans existence or do something with that existence. Thats my .03 cents.


----------



## fimbulvetr

I think this largely depends on what you consider wilderness. For the most part, every parcel you would want to stake out is owned by somebody. Public lands have a lot of rules and don't exactly smile on people living off the land. That is not to say that there is nowhere to live wild, I just wouldn't expect too much. You'll have to get comfortable eating a lot of things that normal Americans aren't accustomed to eating. All over the public lands of America you will find vast networks of trails and seldom will you find a big open space without some sign of human inhabitation and even if you do it is likely somebody owns and cares about that land. I can't think of anywhere you can just squat unharried indefinitely, but if you could, I would say, those places would be better off without exposure to humans. It's not just about the trash you bring, it's about the trees you may fell for shelter or fire, its about soil compaction and erosion, it's about the impact of removing resources from the environment for your survival. The few bits of wild still in existence are now very delicate, threatened with things like ash borer beetles, lanternflies, invasive plant growth, etc... Which leads to my final point. Humans, in the extreme excesses of late stage capitalism throw out an amazing amount of useful stuff. Also many invasives that you find around human activity are choice edible plants that can be harvested and saved and eaten all year round. I find that corporate parks on the outskirts of cities tend to plant fruit trees, out west there are black berries anywhere that people have cleared the land, on the east coast Japanese knotweed is pretty pervasive. I have also found huge numbers of saffron milk cap mushrooms around norway pines that were planted at and around corporate centers. They can be pickled and eaten months later. I often find morels near old industrial sites and quarries, and anywhere there are lots of dead trees there is sure to be some chicken of the woods, think frisbee golf courses and city parks. There is a lot apart from human refuse that can help you survive near and around metropolitan areas, without doing any harm to a delicate ecosystem. If you find the right place there is a lot of squattable land and houses and you don't have to be that close to humans. I highly suggest finding a smaller west coast city, where the space before it becomes more wild is minimal and you can really get the best of both worlds that way.


----------



## Deleted member 25220

Read 
Last Man in the wilderness 
A book about Eustace Conway


----------



## Thx

I like Western Washington, there is plenty of open space all around, but you are never that far from something.

It does rain often, sprinkles really, but as far as temps and snow, it doesn't get so cold here, we get cold snaps, and occasionally a couple inches of snow, but often no snow at all.

And no tornadoes and hurricanes and ice storms and floods like you see back east, there is really no reason to "snowbird" it up here.

Our clouds make for cooler summers and warmer winters, they really do act as a blanket, it's clear skies that produce such low temps.

As others have said, there is wilderness ALL over this country.

It is estimated that if the population of the US all lived at Manhattan-level density, the whole massive city would fit in Vermont.

Once again, Google Earth is our friend, and one of the greatest tools for the homeless...

Thx


----------



## BradKajukenbo

Here in Northern California(Shasta County) we have the 

Trinity Alps to the West.






Shasta-Trinity National Forest to the North. 





Lassen National Forest to the East.


----------



## UBERFLIEGE

Florida!!! Peeps live in the woods of the grid


----------



## Deleted member 23212

I wondered about the same thing during the few years I was out of my backpack. It truly does feel like the concrete jungles have overtaken the wooden ones. I just recently got a Ford Explorer with big ol' tires and a dank drivetrain -- 4WD is fucking _*tits. *_Haven't had to sleep in a city in _weeks _because there's _so much fucking forest _out there it isn't even funny. Accessing it is the difficult part. What's _really _cool is stockpiling your piece of shit Exploder with provisions and then disappearing deep into the heart of a large national forest (via forest roads and logging trails and a bit of testicular fortitude), where you take two or three more random turns. There are giant hills in OR & WA that are _basically _mountains, with old logging roads leading right to the top of em'.

Park your car, and Welcome Home. You can spend pretty much as long as you care to here, just don't try to homestead hahaha. Keep it transient and it seems like you're fine. Oh man, I cannot wait to go explore the desert this winter.

If you don't mind putting in some work to experience the wild lands, you can hitchhike to trailheads pretty easily. Grab a few days of food and a good water filter, and you can take a hiatus from society for 3 or 4 days at a time while you hike 20-30 miles of a big ol' trail. There's usually "trail houses" around these areas, too. Properties that are comfortable with transients making camp for a night or two to recover. 

One of the houses I stayed at offered me a spot for a week to hold the place down. The guy was cool, but kind of "hands off" as far as the campsite went. He preferred to hire hikers to manage the ordeal. Definitely not something you should count on though, this was an exception. Offered to pay for all of my consumables PLUS $40 a day. 

Another tip -- If the area that you're exploring is known for its slopes (Snowboarding/Skiing), you can usually get a cheap (if not free) ride to the top during the off seasons. I discovered this in Jackson Hole, WY, at Snow King Mountain. I bribed the lift guy with a fat nug, and he was happy to forego the $5 fee they normally charge. I got a cool ride all the way to the top, where people were hiking around and enjoying nature. I walked less than a half a mile in my own direction, not abiding by any paths, and I was wrapped in solitude. Not exactly _wild, _but definitely on its edge.

It doesn't feel like there's much wild, but that's because all of the roads are interconnected. Like..You gotta go to the end of a road, and then follow _that _for a while before you hit raw nature. You gotta get off the roads and go on to the trails!


----------



## Minky

Northern Mn, lots of wilderness


----------

